# Bolen's 824 repair questions



## Dpregs (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey all, I know this is my second post, but I beg your forgiveness and help a new member out 

I just purchased a 1984 (or close) Bolens 824 snowblower. The snowblower runs fine after I cleaned the carb and adjusted it, but I am having a bugger of a time with the electrical...and another question or two. Any advice on the following questions would be GREATLY appreciated!

1. My first questions should be easy. Does the fuel line really sit this close to the flywheel?









2. I am trying to get the heated hand grips and the light on the machine to work, but I can't seem to get power to them. The power to the switch is fine, but not to the other two. What is the proper hook up for the electrical coming off the engine? Are both wires coming from behind the flywheel hot? The black wire coming off the ignition switch is grounded to the case, but there was also another small ground wire coming off of that not hooked to anything...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For question one jump ahead to 4:50 on this video





For question 2 I am not too sure. I think those things usually just have a hot wire and the negative is achieved through a ground on the engine.


----------



## Dpregs (Jul 22, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks Shryp!

Yeah, I have a ground coming back from the switch, and by the diagram I have in a manual, the heated grips are ground in the handle itself. I just can't figure out why I am not getting a complete circuit...there has to be something missing.


----------



## Dpregs (Jul 22, 2013)

any ideas on the electrical?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Electrical*

Just saw this and may have an idea or two on this.
Assuming your lead from the engine is 2 wire, check it with a 12v test lamp and insure you're actually getting voltage out of the connector with the motor running.
Assuming your motor has points, the internals likely look similar to this:


The extra pickups and magnets are for the generator. If they're broken then no 12v output.
If you have 12 coming out of the connector then it's wiring to the handgrips or internal.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dpregs (Jul 22, 2013)

I get light when I hook my test light to the ground and then probe one of the two wires (blue only, see above pic). are both wires supposed to be hot in the connector? (in above pic it is labeled).

Thank you again!


----------

